# Learning acoustic guitar on the road?



## Stalker pup (Nov 24, 2017)

What's up guys, i picked up an acoustic guitar in Rome a week back. Been practicing with it every day, but i wonder what are some step-by-step tips to pick it up quickly. I used to play as a kid for a short while, and i know the basics, but ideally i want to be able to jam some tunes and make a euro or two when i can.


----------



## Peanut Butter Boy (Nov 24, 2017)

Hi,
Depending on your goal your objectives will change. If the plan is to make few euros on the road only, I suggest learning songs that people know ; Beatles, Bob Marley and other Famous songs.

If you wan't to jam with people, I suggest learning blues songs and basics trough youtube and learn the Blues Scale.
Youtube is a good friend if you can access it.
If not ; ultimate-guitar.com is an amazing ressource for chords and tabs.

If you can sing as well it will help you make more money !

Thanks,

Have fun

Jeremy


----------



## Stalker pup (Nov 24, 2017)

Felix Olgen said:


> Hi,
> Depending on your goal your objectives will change. If the plan is to make few euros on the road only, I suggest learning songs that people know ; Beatles, Bob Marley and other Famous songs.
> 
> If you wan't to jam with people, I suggest learning blues songs and basics trough youtube and learn the Blues Scale.
> ...



Thank you for the info! Really, i want to learn to jam a couple songs for the buck first, and gradually evolve through practice every day. If i catch some wifi out here i will definitely check out some youtube tutorials. Otherwise, that website should do just fine.

Cheers lad!


----------

